# Sicilian Pistachio and Lemon Salami



## indaswamp (Sep 7, 2022)

I am using the recipe from Olympic Provisions for this classic Sicilian Salami. I made this for the first time back in Jan. 2021. It was a big hit on the board and I have been wanting to make it again. Caught a pork butt sale so here we go! I also picked up a 4# chunk of loin and 2.5# of tenderloins. Ended up with 6.25Kg. of lean for the salami.






I went shopping for the pistachios and fresh lemons. Stopped by the butcher shop and bought 3kg. of Berkshire pork back fat for the salami. All the trim and fat from the commodity pork will be used in smoke sausages.

Spices, Salt, cure #2, lemon zest in white wine, and pistachios ready to go...along with mold 600 I mixed up last night. I wait to mix up the starter culture right before grinding. I am using SM-194 culture.





I ground the lean through a 12mm plate...






then took 20% of that and mixed it in with the cubed back fat.





Ran that through an 8mm plate. the meat helps to keep the fat separated and gives the auger more grab to force the fat through the grinder plate without the fat slipping to preserve the fat integrity.











I mixed in the wine, lemon zest and the SM-194 culture then checked the pH. It was in the 5.9 range. Then I did some figuring for the amount of dextrose and sucrose I needed for fermentation. From experience, I know that the lemon zest will continue to release citric acid over time. And since I am stuffing into 60-65mm casings which will usually allow a little lower acid drop during fermentation, I settled on 1.875g. sugars/kg. mince. Weighed that out and mixed it in with the spices, salt and cure #2. Added that to the meat along with the pistachios. Then it was mixed very well for protein extraction.











Next was stuffing... ended up with 5 salami 1600-1800g. each; 22" long. Into the ferment can to warm up for a few hours, then I will transfer to the accelerated drying chamber for 5-7 days. Will check the pH in 24 hours...when it drops below 5.2 I will transfer.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 7, 2022)

Gonna be about a 3 month wait on these....should finish around 35% weight loss.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 7, 2022)

Man I bet that's gonna be delicious


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 7, 2022)

Thanks Jake! It was an Awesome salami the first time I made it...happy I am making it again!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 7, 2022)

*Pistachio and Lemon Salami*

800g Lean Pork; shoulder, loin, tenderloin
200g Back Fat

25g Sea Salt
3g cure #2
1.2g ground white pepper
4.2g Lemon zest fine dice
36g whole pistachios
0.62g dextrose
1.25g Turbinado sugar
10mL dry white wine (Sauvignon Blanc)         
0.125g SM-194 starter culture in 30mL distilled water

Fat 8mm grind, Lean 12mm grind
Stuff-60-65mm casing, 18-20" long

Ferment 24-30 hours @ 68-70*F until pH drops below 5.2...


----------



## tbern (Sep 7, 2022)

very nice pictures telling the story of how you make these!!  going to be worth the wait i bet!!!  thanks for sharing this process!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 7, 2022)

tbern said:


> very nice pictures telling the story of how you make these!!  going to be worth the wait i bet!!!  thanks for sharing this process!


Thanks tbern! This is the first run of larger 60-65mm salami in my new maturing chamber. I should be transferring them to that chamber in 7-8 days.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 7, 2022)

Welcome back! Hope you had fun at deer camp.. Looks good! Did you split up the pistachios at all?  Another question - so you cubed the fat and then put it through the grinder? Why not just through the grinder if that's the case?


----------



## Sven Svensson (Sep 7, 2022)

That looks amazing. I’m still in awe of your curing skills.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 7, 2022)

SCBBQ said:


> Welcome back! Hope you had fun at deer camp.. Looks good! Did you split up the pistachios at all?


I thought about maybe taking some...maybe 5-10% of the total.... and running them through the coffee grinder to turn them into a powder, but the flavor profile is good as it is and I thought the pistachio powder might interfere with the bind so I did not.



SCBBQ said:


> Another question - so you cubed the fat and then put it through the grinder? Why not just through the grinder if that's the case?


Yes. If you don't, then the large chunks of fat will bog down the grinder auger @27-30*F. I want the fat cut to fit easily between the auger twist and get pushed forward onto the knife with no fat smear. The meat gives it a lot of grab. I can't remember where I saw this trick, but I like it and it works great.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 7, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> That looks amazing. I’m still in awe of your curing skills.


Thanks Sven! Watching Master Italian salami makers blows my mind....It is a huge topic and I still have a lot to learn. I learn something new almost everyday as I go along this journey. And I am having a lot of fun too!! I thrive on the challenge....


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 7, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Gonna be about a 3 month wait on these....should finish around 35% weight loss.


I don't know if I would have the patients for this.  It all looks so good, super envious.  When the summer work season is over, I still need to dig into andouille sausage.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 7, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> I thought about maybe taking some...maybe 5-10% of the total.... and running them through the coffee grinder to turn them into a powder, but the flavor profile is good as it is and I thought the pistachio powder might interfere with the bind so I did not.
> 
> 
> Yes. If you don't, then the large chunks of fat will bog down the grinder auger @27-30*F. I want the fat cut to fit easily between the auger twist and get pushed forward onto the knife with no fat smear. The meat gives it a lot of grab. I can't remember where I saw this trick, but I like it and it works great.



I don't seem to have the same issues with fat smear but I wonder if it's because my freezer is negative 7 F... the fat actually chimes like ice in the bowl chopper. I haven't received the grinder yet. Actually, I did, they just sent the wrong model so I am awaiting the correct one :)


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 7, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> I don't know if I would have the patients for this.  It all looks so good, super envious.  When the summer work season is over, I still need to dig into andouille sausage.


It's like making wine or cheese.....takes time. And believe it or not-time is an ingredient. When a Culatello is finished aging @22-36 months, it's not really pork anymore. It has transformed; the proteins and fats having been broken down by the enzymes, the bacteria and the mold to recombine and form over 600 flavor molecules. Same thing happens with salami and cheese.

When you get ready for Andouille, I got you covered....right in my wheel house.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 7, 2022)

SCBBQ said:


> I don't seem to have the same issues with fat smear but I wonder if it's because my freezer is negative 7 F... the fat actually chimes like ice in the bowl chopper. I haven't received the grinder yet. Actually, I did, they just sent the wrong model so I am awaiting the correct one :)


bowl chopper...yeah-no problem with 7*F fat. You actually NEED it that cold in a bowl chopper. The temperature range is tight. Too cold or too hot is bad.

A grinder on the other hand-no way you could grind 7*F fat...it would definitely smear. Go look up the video where cajuneric @ 2 Guys and a Cooler talks about grinding fat that is too cold. Optimum temp. for grinding fat is 28-30*F. Meat can be ground under 35*F....but I like 30-32*F.

Might not be noticeable with a fresh sausage..might have slight fat out with a smoke sausage....but it'll cause SERIOUS issues in a salami.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 7, 2022)

Holey Key Rap! $120 for less than a kilo of this salami from Olympic Provisions!
https://www.olympiaprovisions.com/products/salami-etna


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 8, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> I don't know if I would have the *patients* for this.


I know this is a typo....but I had to chuckle. I know how to make a safe product now and feel I don't need guinea pigs! LOL!!!!!


----------



## LoydB (Sep 8, 2022)

That looks great, and thanks for posting the recipe.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 8, 2022)

LoydB said:


> That looks great, and thanks for posting the recipe.


Thanks LoydB!


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 8, 2022)

I've ordered their book - and all of their salami sampler packages just to use for reference. Of note, this one is not in any of their packages I don't think.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 8, 2022)

Checked the pH @24hrs....down to 5.21 so looking good there.






 All the dextrose has been converted to lactic acid, all that is left is some of the sucrose which will slowly be converted to drop the pH a little more...but it should be close to finished fermenting.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 8, 2022)

wow so just 24 hours fermentation time? Isn't longer better?


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 8, 2022)

SCBBQ said:


> wow so just 24 hours fermentation time? Isn't longer better?


Longer is better for flavor development, but it depends on the culture being used. The length of time for fermenting can be extended by lowering the temperature. But if you use a bio-protective culture that protects against listeria then this is not recommended. Those cultures need a temp. of at least 75*F to produce the antibiotics that fight listeria. Starter cultures have come a long way...there are now newer strains of staphylococcus that can perform nitrate reduction and flavor development at lower pH. 

I am using SM-194 which is not quite as slow as T-SPX, but nowhere near as fast as Flavor of Italy. I like the flavor profile and the color it brings....


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 8, 2022)

I find SM-194 will hit pH target around 27-30hrs. Using 1/3 dextrose and 2/3 sucrose for the sugars. Sucrose can be broken down by the bacteria in SM-194 but at a slower rate. This gives the Staph. bacteria more time to grow and do their work.

With that sugar combo, I find Flavor of Italy usually hits pH target @18-24 hours. T-SPX is usually 36-48 hours.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 8, 2022)

Also-as long as pH stays above 5.0, the staph bacteria can still perform.

Flavor of Italy is said to have a subspecies strain of Staph. Carnosus Utilus that can perform flavor development down to about pH4.7...


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 8, 2022)

SM-194 contains Debaryomyces hansenii yeast, Lactobacillus sakei, Pediococcus pentosaceus, Staphylococcus carnosus, and Staphylococcus xylosus...


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 8, 2022)

Also, this salami has quite a bit of lemon zest in it. Lemon zest is as acidic as the juice, running pH 3.2-3.5. The pH drop in the salami is not totally due to lactic acid created by the bacteria culture-the lemon zest is leaching citric acid into the mince as well.....


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 8, 2022)

Also- SM-194 has the same mix of bacteria as B-LC-007, but without the Pediococcus Acidilactici. That bacteria is an *EXTRA FAST* fermenting bacteria. If you want to ferment slow, you really have to watch your temps. with all cultures that contain that strain!


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 8, 2022)

Sounds good. I'm planning on trying the recipe as well, hopefully this weekend, so I'll keep a close watch on PH levels earlier.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 8, 2022)

Here is a comparison pic....SM-194 culture used in the salami on the front right, T-SPX used in salami on the left along the wall...


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 8, 2022)

Jeez Keith, you have taken this to a whole new level buddy. That looks and sounds like it is going to be amazing!! I'll be waiting to see the finished product...with beer and popcorn in hand   

Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 8, 2022)

The pH hit 5.14 @ 26hrs. fermentation.





I feel fairly good that I got the amount of sugars right, but I'm dropping the temp. in the accelerated drying chamber to 47-53*F just for insurance to allow the salami time to drop the Aw to stop the lactic acid bacteria from producing any more acid. When they hit about 15% weight loss, I'll transfer to my new maturing chamber.





Also, The pH sample piece is quite large. I wanted it to be the same diameter as the salami so it would warm the same and mirror the pH drop in the salami. It is about 3/4#...so....I did not want to waste it. I took the cellophane off and wrapped it in collagen sheet with compression netting over it. Tied a hanging loop and pricked the salami to hang with the rest...


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 8, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Jeez Keith, you have taken this to a whole new level buddy. That looks and sounds like it is going to be amazing!! I'll be waiting to see the finished product...with beer and popcorn in hand
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert.....the more I learn, it just opens up my mind to so many other doors!!! And me being me...I can't help but open them!!! LOL!!!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 8, 2022)

@34hrs. the pH is at 5.10 which is great...pretty much stabilized.





Now accelerated drying prior to maturing in my new chamber. Color is awesome too! And since I soaked the Lemon zest in the wine this go around, there is a slight aroma of lemon with the sweet ferment smell. Awesome!


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 8, 2022)

What did their recipe call for re: sugar content vs what you ultimately added?


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 8, 2022)

SCBBQ said:


> What did their recipe call for re: sugar content vs what you ultimately added?


4.75g./kg. Dextrose.....but, having watched the Olympia Provisions tour videos and the fermentation room video; I know that Eli ferments at colder temperatures which slows fermentation. If you use that much dextrose and ferment 68-72*F you will end up with a sour salami.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 8, 2022)

...I rarely ever use more than 2.5g/kg. total sugars when making Italian salami. A lot of the time it is closer to 2g./kg.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 8, 2022)

Wow so in 5 pounds of meat you measure out 5 grams of dextrose? Hard to imagine that’s enough to even matter.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 8, 2022)

It matters... And it does not take much sugars to drop the pH when fermenting at room temperature. I do not want the pH to drop below 5.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 8, 2022)

A lot of people in the U.S. use way too much sugar when trying to make Italian style salami....


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 8, 2022)

The recipes I’ve been following have between 2X and 5X that amount - no wonder my PH is dropping into the 4’s … I’ll cut back in this next batch .. although I’m tempted to stay the path so we can compare taste results in 4 months .


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 8, 2022)

Drop the amount of sugars....no reason to use that much. Here is a thread I posted on some of my R&D with dextrose...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/the-great-fermentation-trials-2021.306700/


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 8, 2022)

SCBBQ said:


> The recipes I’ve been following have between 2X and 5X that amount - no wonder my PH is dropping into the 4’s … I’ll cut back in this next batch .. although I’m tempted to stay the path so we can compare taste results in 4 months .


I'd like to see some of those recipes. Ruhlman is one of the worst at using too much sugars. Some of Marianski's earlier recipes used a little too much, but I have seen many revisions of his online recipes over at meatsandsausagesDOTcom.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 8, 2022)

Also-see this thread:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/dextrose-how-much-a-tutorial.317155/


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 9, 2022)

here are three of them for starters .


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 9, 2022)

So, one of the reasons I like the SM-194 culture is becasue of the Debaryomyces hansenii yeast it contains. D. han. yeast will consume some of the lactic acid and raise the pH as the salami dries. It also has some bioprotective properties against Staph. Aureus.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 9, 2022)

So, the first one...
Demerara sugar 0.3%
Dextrose 0.4%

*AND...*
2.5% pimenton!

*AND...*
5% white wine!

Yeah....no wonder the pH is in the 4's....probably 4.5-4.6 too. Wow. Where did this recipe come from?

5% wine is 50mL/kg. That ought to push the pH down to 5.4-5.45 or lower all on it's own. The pimenton has 10% sugars (about half simple/half complex) so at 2.5% that's 25g/kg. pepper powder so that's 2.5g sugars right there.
The wine and pepper powder are enough to drop the pH to 4.5-4.6!! The sugars on top of all this....I bet most of it does not even get used. Lacto bacteria can't make more acid once the pH is that low....that's as low as they can go....even if there are more sugars available.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 9, 2022)

I would ditch hank shaw's salami recipes......use Marianski or another trusted source....that is if you want to make Italian style salami with no tang.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 9, 2022)

Back to the Sicilian Pistachio and Lemon...
So lemon peel is very high in vitamin C...which is a cure accelerator and protects against fat rancidity in dry cured meats. Now the bright color of this salami makes perfect sense.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 9, 2022)

Cajuneric @ 2 Guys and a cooler has some great recipes as well. My only changes to any of those would be the ones using significant amounts of pepper powders like Calabrian and chorizo. I do not add additional sugars and ferment with the sugars in the pepper powders. I have threads up documenting the final pH to prove it works....

Calabrian pepper powder has significantly more sugars that paprika. 25% vs. 10% in paprika.


----------



## LoydB (Sep 9, 2022)

This thread is making me rethink some of the recipes I have in the queue (including the one in this thread) in terms of sugar %. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 9, 2022)

LoydB said:


> This thread is making me rethink some of the recipes I have in the queue (including the one in this thread) in terms of sugar %. Thanks for all the info!


*see *The Art of Making Fermented Sausages* by Adam and Stanley Marianski; page 43-50: Traditional slow fermenting process



> If less than 0.3% sugar is added the acidity will not reach pH 5.0 and curing and flavor bacteria will work at their fullest



Now this is total sugars which includes those contained in the ingredients you add like pepper powders (cayenne, calabrian, paprika, etc...). And this does not account for acid drop from wine or citrus peel. That must be taken into account as well.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 9, 2022)

^^^^^^look over the graph on page 45 very carefully....

*side note-T-SPX culture is not a bio-protective culture so there is no gain fermenting at higher temperatures. I like 60-65*F for T-SPX. (see graph on page 46)


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 9, 2022)

The pH is holding @5.10 after 48 hours...


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 10, 2022)

Usually, when you see a traditional style Italian salami recipe that uses 2-5X the necessary sugars for adequate fermentation then that was an old recipe without a starter culture which someone changed and added a starter without adjusting the sugars.
Natural fermentation uses a lot more sugars to help the low number of good bacteria grow at optimum.

But-when using a starter, there is no reason to use that much sugars.....


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 10, 2022)

This is day 3 of accelerated drying. First two days were really just fermentation. The salami has lost 6.43% already. Color is good and the mold 600 is starting to show good coverage.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 10, 2022)

Barely fit in the small fridge....but they fit! The one on the hook with the orange twine is the salami I will be weighing to track weight loss.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 11, 2022)

I checked the pH at the 84hour mark and it had dropped down to 4.98. The acid in the Lemon having leached out into the salami dropped the pH 1 point. I will need to adjust the dextrose lower in my recipe to account for this. Might only need 0.25-033g/kg. of dextrose if I leave the sucrose where it is at.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 11, 2022)

Checked the pH at the 96hr. mark and it has climbed to pH 5.04... I think it should be good now. I did not expect the pH to drop by 0.2 points. will definitely make adjustments to the recipe for next time, but this batch will be fine and not sour once it dries.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 11, 2022)

Did some calculations.... Next batch I will use:
0.45g/kg. Dextrose
1g./kg. Sucrose

That should put my final pH somewhere between 5.2-5.3...


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 14, 2022)

Moved the Pistachio and Lemon salami to the new maturing chamber from the accelerated drying chamber. Mold coverage is good; the sticks have lost 13% weight.








The mold is splotchy because of the D. Hanesii yeast in the culture...completely normal.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 14, 2022)

^^^^first 60-65mm salami in the chamber. The real test is here....finally! Let's see how it dries, but I expect great results!


----------



## tbern (Sep 14, 2022)

fun to follow along with your updates! Awesome all the different varieties you make!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 14, 2022)

tbern said:


> fun to follow along with your updates! Awesome all the different varieties you make!


Thanks tbern. I have some new salami on deck to be made soon so stay tuned! Also I will be rolling and trussing the Pancetta Piacentina tomorrow.


----------



## tbern (Sep 14, 2022)

Will do!!


----------



## LoydB (Sep 20, 2022)

Ok, my attempt is now fermenting.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 20, 2022)

LoydB said:


> Ok, my attempt is now fermenting.


Cool. How much sugar did you use? And which culture? And what temp are you fermenting at?

I need to make a confession....I forgot to plug in the Temperature probe on my Milwaukee pH meter. This gave me a 0.2pH offset higher than the actual pH so when I figured the sugar amounts, I used a little too much. Also, the Lemon zest and the wine pushed the pH down another 0.2 points. So If I had it to do over again, I'd subtract out 1-1.25grams of sugars from the total I used...and would likely only use sucrose since the pH is dropped sightly already from the citric acid.

But....I won't know the flavor profile until mine are fully dried. I KNOW it will not have that sour tangy lactic acid profile because I did not add enough sugars for that, but the final pH I achieved was around 4.84 instead of 5.04. It should rise as it dries from ammonia creation from the mold. 

In this case, the slightly acidic profile might be OK becasue you expect lemon to have that citric acid bite....time will tell.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 20, 2022)

You can scroll up thread and clearly see the temp. probe is not plugged into my unit. I did not catch that until 107hours of fermentation.....


----------



## LoydB (Sep 21, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Cool. How much sugar did you use? And which culture? And what temp are you fermenting at?



I went with your suggested 0.25% to see how it does. Flavor of Italy. Fermenting at room temp (70-75), I'm not taking the house down to 68.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 21, 2022)

If you took initial pH, then you should be fine with 0.25% total sugars using Flavor of Italy fermenting @ 70-75*F. I always shoot for 5.3-5.25....but there is always slight overshoot.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 21, 2022)

After looking over your recipe, I should note that I use 2-2.5% total sugars.


----------



## LoydB (Sep 21, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> After looking over your recipe, I should note that I use 2-2.5% total sugars.


Quoting you from earlier "I rarely ever use more than 2.5g/kg total sugars".

Did you mean %?  We'll see if I get enough PH drop with 0.4%.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 21, 2022)

No...I meant that to show how many grams/kilogram I use in general, though that will vary based on starting pH, and any acidic additives to the mince; but that is a percent as well. Oh-you should get a significant pH drop. Check it early because of the wine and citric zest. Move to 47-53*F when you hit your target and expect it to overshoot a little.

Flavor of Italy has Lactobacillus Sakei that is sucrose negative in that it has trouble fermenting sucrose. But the pediococcus acidilactici can ferment sucrose....though slowed than dextrose.


----------



## LoydB (Sep 21, 2022)

Right. So 2.5g per kilo is 0.25%. That is very different than 2.5%.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 21, 2022)

Ah...I see the confusion now. What I meant to say is that to drop the pH by 0.1 point with FOI it takes 0.25g./kg. 

If your starting pH is around 5.75, and your target is 5.0; then you will not need more than 2.5g./kg. to achieve that...and probably less. With a target of 5.2 (5.75-5.2=0.55). So I take 0.55 and multiply by 10; 0.55x10=5.5...then 5.5x0.25g. total sugars/kg.=1.25g. total sugars.

I measured the initial pH in my salami to be 5.95 So I figured I needed 1.75g./kg. BUT, since it was a false reading with no temp. probe, I was off by pH0.2, so I added 0.5g./kg. too much sugar. That's why my final pH was 4.84 instead of 5.04.

Hope this helps clear up the confusion.


----------



## LoydB (Sep 21, 2022)

That makes sense, thanks.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 2, 2022)

Well the Pistachio and Lemon salami has hit 30% as of today. Drying a little faster than I would expect, but the lower pH accelerates drying slightly. Will let this one go to 35-37% weight loss before I slice into one. Another 7-10 says I'm thinking. Even though it is drying faster-it is drying exceptionally even! I could not be happier at how my new stainless maturing chamber is operating!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 4, 2022)

My Cousin is in town for my Uncles Surgery tomorrow and he stopped by the check out my new Drying Chamber and visit. Haven't seen him in 5 years... Anyways, had one pistachio and lemon salami that had reached 31.4% weight loss. It's microbiologically stable, but a little too wet for my liking, but nevertheless, I sliced into one for him to sample.















Wow...The flavor is awesome, and yes, it does have a mild acid bite, but it is a citric acid bite-not a lactic acid bite and it makes the lemon flavor REALLY pop! The soak of the lemon zest in the wine really brought the lemon flavor forward in the salami. It is amazing. I can not wait to see how this one tastes when it reaches 35-38% weight loss! I cut a chunk off one of the pieces and gave it to him, then cut some collagen sheet squares and tied those over the ends of the salami....back in the chamber to continue drying....


----------



## tbern (Oct 4, 2022)

Glad that it's tasting good!! Love the colors it has!


----------



## cutplug (Oct 7, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> I am using the recipe from Olympic Provisions for this classic Sicilian Salami. I made this for the first time back in Jan. 2021. It was a big hit on the board and I have been wanting to make it again. Caught a pork butt sale so here we go! I also picked up a 4# chunk of loin and 2.5# of tenderloins. Ended up with 6.25Kg. of lean for the salami.
> View attachment 643128
> 
> I went shopping for the pistachios and fresh lemons. Stopped by the butcher shop and bought 3kg. of Berkshire pork back fat for the salami. All the trim and fat from the commodity pork will be used in smoke sausages.
> ...


----------



## cutplug (Oct 7, 2022)

Looks great, glad the recipe worked out for you!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 7, 2022)

cutplug said:


> Looks great, glad the recipe worked out for you!


Thank you again for posting the recipe! This is a great salami!


----------



## cutplug (Oct 7, 2022)

You did a beautiful job!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 10, 2022)

One salami has reached right at 35% weight loss. Just cut some to taste....WOW! Flavor explosion! nutty notes are really starting to develop... the pistachio has really come forward and balances the lemon perfectly! The umami has deepened...so complex, yet light flavor. I am truly blown away at how good this one turned out! The mold definitely raised the pH slightly which consumed some of the lactic acid..the citric acid really shines through! I'm gonna let it dry some more and let the flavor develop more but so far I am really impressed!


 LoydB
 and 
S
 SCBBQ
 ...I hope your salami turns out as good as mine did.


----------



## tbern (Oct 10, 2022)

Sounds delicious! Great it's developing good for you!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 16, 2022)

Well, final results are in today...the pistachio and lemon salami reached 35% today so I pulled all but one (still at 32%) and cut into chunks to vacseal.






I checked the pH out of curiosity....it had risen to 5.08 from 4.83 so the mold and D.Hanseii yeast were very active with flavor creation and released a lot of ammonia to raise the pH 0.25 points. This is why there is no lactic acid tang in this salami, even though the pH fell to the 4.8 range....it was from the citric acid in the lemon zest.





Very balanced with a slight citric acid bite that really makes the lemon flavor pop. The pistachio flavor has really intensified and the total is a very balanced salami. I like it a lot!


----------



## tbern (Oct 16, 2022)

Another winner for you! Looks really good!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 16, 2022)

Looks bomb Keith


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 16, 2022)

tbern said:


> Another winner for you! Looks really good!


Thanks tbern! It is really good!


TNJAKE said:


> Looks bomb Keith


Thanks Jake! I think I've finally arrived at the zen of salami making! And I am having so much fun tackling the challenge!!


----------



## Dave in AZ (Oct 16, 2022)

This sounds like a great salami.  I never would think of pistachio and lemon!  Thx for the great posts and pictures.  I love your scientific approach, especially regarding sugar calculations.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 16, 2022)

Dave in AZ said:


> This sounds like a great salami.  I never would think of pistachio and lemon!  Thx for the great posts and pictures.  I love your scientific approach, especially regarding sugar calculations.


Thanks Dave! This salami is a Sicilian classic. And this recipe is perfect! Regarding the scientific approach-well, I did study engineering and have a very strong scientific background. That came in handy when I build my new maturing chamber....


----------



## Sven Svensson (Oct 16, 2022)

That’s beyond impressive. Great description and pictures. I can taste the tang.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 16, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> That’s beyond impressive. Great description and pictures. I can taste the tang.


Thanks Sven!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 21, 2022)

I went ahead and rechecked the pH now that my pH meter temp. probe problem has been sorted out. This is @35% weight loss and finished drying...


----------



## Dave in AZ (Oct 21, 2022)

That was quick!  How is it?


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 21, 2022)

Dave in AZ said:


> That was quick!  How is it?


This salami is awesome! Very well balanced. The new accelerated drying schedule I am using has my salami finishing 7-10 days sooner....


----------



## LoydB (Oct 22, 2022)

Damn that looks great. Still waiting on mine, it's at about 25% now.


----------



## Schwarzwald Metzger (Oct 22, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> I am using the recipe from Olympic Provisions for this classic Sicilian Salami. I made this for the first time back in Jan. 2021. It was a big hit on the board and I have been wanting to make it again. Caught a pork butt sale so here we go! I also picked up a 4# chunk of loin and 2.5# of tenderloins. Ended up with 6.25Kg. of lean for the salami.
> View attachment 643128
> 
> I went shopping for the pistachios and fresh lemons. Stopped by the butcher shop and bought 3kg. of Berkshire pork back fat for the salami. All the trim and fat from the commodity pork will be used in smoke sausages.
> ...


Awesome man!


----------



## LoydB (Nov 6, 2022)

Thanks for the recipe and the assistance!


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 6, 2022)

No problem LoydB. I have receive a ton of help from this site...I'm just paying it back...and paying it forward when I can.


----------



## checkdude (Nov 11, 2022)

This  looks so good I couldn't stand it any more! Used 2 kgs. Of pork shoulder but no fat. Used it all on a other project. Also used t-spx culture since I had it. Followed the instructions as posted. I hope close enough. Marked the weight, wraped in  Sera wrap to keep it moist since my room is on the dry side and hang it half hour ago to ferment. Keep my fingers crossed. Ps: I used the umai casings.


----------



## SCBBQ (Dec 1, 2022)

Harvest time!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 1, 2022)

Nice!


----------

